# Chunk a wood



## Spinartist (Feb 1, 2017)

Mailed out an extremely curled mystery wood blank today to a WB member!! Who's gonna get it on Friday??  Tracking # 9095 5000 1706 70?? ???? ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 1, 2017)

Can't be going to @rocky1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## rocky1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Can't be going to @rocky1



Not to my knowledge!


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks Lee! I'm really looking forward to it!......


----------



## brown down (Feb 2, 2017)

damn no arrow on my state lol look what you started @DKMD hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 2, 2017)

@ripjack13


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 2, 2017)

brown down said:


> damn no arrow on my state lol look what you started @DKMD hahaha


You know Jeff, that one heading to Connecticut will likely pass through PA. Flat Rate boxes are insured, so if just maybe...something happens.....and.....you follow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2017)

Well fellas...it looks like there's 8 arrows. Hence, 8 packages. But only one has the extremely curled mystery wood blank.....


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 2, 2017)

My new G3 chuck is supposed to arrive tomorrow too. I can't wait for both. Thank you sir, in advance. I really appreciate it. (I feel like I won the lottery again.)


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)

It's Friday.....anyone get the mail yet?


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2017)

Not in my box


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2017)

Nothing here... yet. Mail runs late around these parts.


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 3, 2017)

Tracking # 9095 5000 1706 70?? 0000 ?? shows - Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 3:48 pm on February 3, 2017 in ******, **

Got photo's anyone??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Spinartist (Feb 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Well fellas...it looks like there's 8 arrows. Hence, 8 packages. But only one has the extremely curled mystery wood blank.....




Count again... there's 10 arrows.


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Tracking shows - Your item was delivered in or at the mailbox at 3:48 pm on February 3, 2017 in ******, **
> 
> Got photo's anyone??????



I got my racing pigs in today! Thanks!!! 

And I got my chuck in today. Not sure how I'm gonna put those pigs in the chuck much less how they are gonna react to that.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 3, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I got my racing pigs in today! Thanks!!!
> 
> And I got my chuck in today. Not sure how I'm gonna put those pigs in the chuck much less how they are gonna react to that. View attachment 121565




Oooooo!!! They even got racing stripes & all!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Oooooo!!! They even got racing stripes & all!!!



Yes sir!


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 3, 2017)

Couple of beauties!!
How slow they got to be before they're spinnin at 14 RPM's on a spit over hot coals??

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 3, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Couple of beauties!!
> How slow they got to be before they're spinnin at 14 RPM's on a spit over hot coals??


Yeh, these wouldn't be much more than an appetizer. Probably not much more than 2 or 3 weeks old. I left these with the guy that buys the large hogs from us as I don't have a pen yet to keep them in. I am working to change that however. I fed a bunch of em out many many years ago. Pretty good eating. We usually look for a 50-75 pound pig to put on the pit.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3 | Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)



Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)

this lil piggy went to the market....

Thank you Lee!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)

I love the smell of camphor!! This piece is really amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 3, 2017)

Wait till you polish it up!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2017)

Very cool! Good on ya, Lee!

Marc, are you done turning it yet? No? Well, hurry up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2017)

I got the grandkid this weekend. So no turnings.....


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2017)

@Spinartist is that from the stump you picked up at the demo? It looked like it would have a lot of curl in it.


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I love the smell of camphor!! This piece is really amazing!



Love the smell...hate the reaction


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 3, 2017)

Do I get a prize for guessing who it was going to?


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> @Spinartist is that from the stump you picked up at the demo? It looked like it would have a lot of curl in it.




No. It's part of a burl I got from Jack Shelton in Pt. St. Lucie, Fl.


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Do I get a prize for guessing who it was going to?


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! Good on ya, Lee!
> 
> Marc, are you done turning it yet? No? Well, hurry up!




Doc,
You know it has to go the bottom of his USPS flat rate box pile!  And we won't see it for a couple years. I did put a note in sayin to make something nice fer @Mrs RipJack13 though... So maybe by xmas...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Do I get a prize for guessing who it was going to?





Spinartist said:


>




Uh... well... sure... What you need?


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I love the smell of camphor!! This piece is really amazing!




I save all the shavings & put them in my truck & give them to folks fer aroma therapy!
Love the smell of camphor. Kids usually make funny faces when smelling it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 4, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Doc,
> You know it has to go the bottom of his USPS flat rate box pile!  And we won't see it for a couple years. I did put a note in sayin to make something nice fer @Mrs RipJack13 though... So maybe by xmas...



This Christmas ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 4, 2017)

@ripjack13 
Sounds like my timeline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 4, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Uh... well... sure... What you need?



How about a powermatic lathe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> How about a powermatic lathe




I could use another one too!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 5, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> How about a powermatic lathe




How bout a chunk a wood instead?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Strider (Feb 27, 2017)

Aaaaaa you guys are the best! You're just cracking me up! :DD


----------

